# Manilla takes a direct hit Snowmonster to change name



## Abubob (Jul 16, 2014)

I really don't know about the name change and I doubt he even noticed the weather considering this happens all the time.






http://mashable.com/2014/07/15/typhoon-rammasun-glenda-strikes-philippines/


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 16, 2014)

Yikes....too soon considering they are just recovering from the last one.


----------



## marcski (Jul 17, 2014)

Knowing Snowmonster, he was probably out getting some of those pre-storm waves on his board!!


----------



## Abubob (Jul 17, 2014)

marcski said:


> Knowing Snowmonster, he was probably out getting some of those pre-storm waves on his board!!



You're probably right. So the name change would likely be to Surfmonster.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 17, 2014)

We have contractors there (In Manila), they didn't miss a day of work.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys! I just saw this thread. Thanks for the concern. 

Unlike wa-loaf's contractors I stayed home that day. The winds were howling pretty badly in the morning and my neighbor got his car crushed under a falling tree (because the idiot went out for a burger run at McDonald's at the height of the storm). In the afternoon, the storm had blown out and I was driving around wondering if the mall was open. Water was too choppy though for a good surf.

Despite the typhoons during the rainy season (June to October), it's a great place to visit. I hope some of you will cross the ocean to get here someday. Let me know. The beers are on me.:beer:


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice to see a post from you Snowmonster. I'll miss your TR's. Not much chance of me visiting Manila, how about the chance of you visiting the US for a ski vacation? Better yet, hit Japan for some skiing.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2014)

Cornhead is right on target ! we miss the vibrancy of your reports Professor and the unmitigated  zeal you always project .Glad to hear from you and to learn that all is well .Don't be a stranger here  K ?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 3, 2014)

Still waiting on some surf reports btw. :roll: and photos. We like photos.


----------

